# Dizzy Pig Ragin' River Salmon



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

I just stopped by Escambia Electric Motor and bought some Dizzy Pig Ragin' River spice. Next stop was Joe Patti for a big hunk of salmon filet. When I got home, I fired up the egg and tossed a sweet potato on it. Then, I added the salmon, which I coated pretty heavily with ragin' river, on a cedar plank. Cooked the salmon for about 20 minutes at 375. Then drizzled with small amount of maple syrup/butter. It was wonderful(and I'm not that crazy about salmon!). They have a very similar recipe in their website but not on cedar plank.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Thumbs up... on cedar plank salmon, a must try... yummy!


----------

